# Hmpk pair from Thailand!



## kolegrundy92 (May 9, 2016)

just picked this sibling pair up yesterday, thr male looks fierce can't wait to see their fry! they are in the spawning bin as I type this post. The guy i grabbed them from had some amazing stock, I even managed to get some young fish that were bred from the large male I bought. now for some pictures! 
1.female on left male on right
2. breeding bin
3.breeding bin again
4.young hmpk male
5-8. young females



















































Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

